# Anyone have a Jackapoo!



## NR99 (24 May 2011)

Sorry think that is the correct term. I have been looking for a Jack Russell bitch puppy but not found one yet!

Have seen photos of a Jackapoo (I think that is what it was called) but as it is a puppy difficult to see what they will look like as an adult. I appreciate there will be much variation but just wanted an idea.

Also has anyone heard of any issues with this cross breeding?

TIA


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 May 2011)

Both breeds can carry epilepsy and luxating patellas. 
Don't pay hand over fist for a designer cross breed - you're as likely to get health problems bred in, as bred out.
I'd keep looking for a nice jack, myself.


----------



## NR99 (24 May 2011)

Ahh thanks for that the idea of not moulting was nice, but will hold out for a JR


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (24 May 2011)

It's a mongrel 

If you want non moulting get a poodle


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 May 2011)

Indeed, a straight cross only gives a 50-50 guarantee that the pup will take the non-moulting parent's coat type, a lot of 'designer cross' breeders won't actually tell you that...and poodles are pretty cool dogs


----------



## PucciNPoni (25 May 2011)

Agree with the above - there are plenty of non moulting breeds which are cool, fun, entertaining etc - poodles at the top of my list.  Also Bichon, lhasa, shih tzu - or something a bit bigger?  Kerry Blue... or how about a Bedlington.


----------



## queenb (25 May 2011)

Yep dont set your heart on it not moulting, we have a jrt x shih tzu which we were told would not moult but boy does he moult !! but he is very pretty so I don't mind


----------



## jsr (25 May 2011)

One of mine is a rescued poodle cross he doesn't moult, his sister who a friend rehomed sheds like nightmare. 

Get yourself to The Little Dog Rescue website and find a lovely little rescue.


----------



## Jake10 (25 May 2011)

If you do go with a pure Jack please use a reputable breeder. My aunt bought one from a random bloke down the road poor dog has a hole in her heart, heart murmer, undershot jaw and various other health problems (also looks odd)


----------



## Arabelle (25 May 2011)

There is a jackapoo in my village and he is an ace wee dog - he looks _exactly _like 'Hairy Maclary' (children's book, for those without children).

Gallus little dog, but sensible and doesn't shed


----------



## hunting mad (25 May 2011)

How about a nice little westie..Just as fun as a jack,but doesnt shed.....im biased!!


----------



## PucciNPoni (25 May 2011)

hunting mad said:



			How about a nice little westie..Just as fun as a jack,but doesnt shed.....im biased!!

Click to expand...

A westie that doesn't shed?  Hmmm, I wonder where you find one those!


----------



## NR99 (26 May 2011)

I bought a JR, here she is no name yet will have to think of one before we collect in a couple of weeks


----------

